# VapeClub - Aspire CF Mod + Atlantis Combo



## JakesSA (30/11/14)

Arriving at VapeClub tomorrow is the new Aspire CF Mod. We have selected a batch of these specifically as an option to use with the new Atlantis sub ohm atomisers for those guys who need something simple and reliable and which can light up those massive 0.5 Ohm coils! 

Here is a reasonably decent review of it.

I will look these over tomorrow and put together a package with the Atlantis atomiser and a battery as options .. a true MEGA kit!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/11/14)

I don't usually like tube mods but this is quite a beauty. Carbon fiber with all the built in safety features. Only question I have is if it only comes in 18650 option, or is there a smaller option too. Just thinking it would make for the perfect sub ohm stealth kit.

This review has won me over on the Atlantis though its a must get tank for me.
Would like to see some pics of the color options too


----------



## VandaL (1/12/14)

What would the pricing be on this mod? It's really seems like something special, regulated 4.2v mech with safety features. Apparently it goes all the way down to 0.3 np. Least the one with the built in battery does. One downside to that one is it charges like the old ego batteries. This replaceable 18650 version fixes that. Would be nice to see how it performs with like a dual coil 0.3 rda running on it

Edit
Seems I was misinformed they are not regulated, apparently aspire replied to someone on their forum that there is voltage drop


----------



## Marzuq (1/12/14)

VandaL said:


> What would the pricing be on this mod? It's really seems like something special, regulated 4.2v mech with saftey features. Apprently it goes all the way down to 0.3 np. Least the one with the built in battery does. One downside to that one is it charges like the old ego batteries. This replaceable 18650 version fixes that. Would be nice to see how it performs with like a dual coil 0.3 rda running on it
> 
> Edit
> Seems I was misinformed they are not regualted, apparently aspire replied to someone on their forum that there is voltage drop




From the video I got the impression it's a fancy looking mech mod. Not regulated. Had all the safety features required to run sub ohm. Pricing and some specs would be great if possible @JakesSA


----------



## JakesSA (1/12/14)

The CF Mods have arrived and are now available here. Note that there are several discounted bundle options including a battery and/or an Atlantis atomiser. You may have any colour as long as it's black! 

We also have a few 'hollow sleeve' replacement tanks available here 

This is what it looks like fitted:



I can also confirm that the output voltage on the CF Sub ohm batteries are not regulated and will thus perform the same as a mechanical mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/12/14)

Pricing is good. I expected it to be more.


----------



## Marzuq (1/12/14)

I am seriously contemplating the full kit but I also want to keep my vape budget for the vape meet and then see if I can afford it after. Dam temptation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (2/12/14)

Time to go searching for Nirvana .. or is that Atlantis?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (2/12/14)

That metal sleeve does look PURDY!


----------



## rogue zombie (2/12/14)

Silly question, but to confirm, you can use whatever tank you want on this Aspire mod, right?

Like a dripper or what not...


----------



## JakesSA (10/12/14)

Indeed you can.

Atlantis + CF Mod combos are now back in stock, find 'em here

Reactions: Like 1


----------

